# kmem_size in PAE kernel



## subhuti (Dec 26, 2008)

I have server with 8Gb RAM and FreeBSD 6.4 i386

I build kernel with PAE support and KVA_PAGES=512

and when add in /boot/loader.conf 
vm.kmem_size=1G
vm.kmem_size_max=1G
or 
build kernel with
options         VM_KMEM_SIZE=1073741824
options         VM_KMEM_SIZE_MAX=1073741824

I got a kernel panic  "panic: kmem_suballoc "

whit kernel without PAE I haven't this problem


----------

